# New puppy



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi all,

As many of you remember, formally my username was Minnie123, as we were due to expect our new puppy Minnie to join our family this weekend. Unfortunately she had passed unexpectedly at 7 weeks of age last week from a reaction to her first set of vaccinations.

Our wonderful breeder had another available female from a different litter (only one week younger). We decided to take her instead. Now that she's had her first vaccinations on Wednesday and has had no reactions and is deemed healthy, I am happy to introduce her to you all. This is Lucy and we will be bringing her home on Friday. 

Looking forward to coming to the forum for support as my husband and I begin to raise our first dog together.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Love the blue eyes! They look like sapphires! Welcome Lucy!:welcome::wave:


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hehe I think it's a reflection from the camera (like how sometimes we get red eyes). I'm sure she has dark brown eyes, but how cool would it be if she had bright blue eyes like that!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations on your new little cutie!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Another black Hav with white markings - YEAH! Lucy is precious and I wish you a happy and healthy homecoming, and that the next 5 days go by quickly.

- Jeanne


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

MarinaGirl said:


> Another black Hav with white markings - YEAH! Lucy is precious and I wish you a happy and healthy homecoming, and that the next 5 days go by quickly.
> 
> - Jeanne


Thank you! I love her white markings as well. Her most unique marking are her tan eyebrows! My husband gets a kick out of it...it makes him giggle. No wonder my breeder said she has the most "expressive eyes." 
Here's a better pic of her with those tan eyebrows (taken last week at 6 weeks of age)


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Welcome Lucy and family! She a cutie.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Lucy419 said:


> Thank you! I love her white markings as well. Her most unique marking are her tan eyebrows! My husband gets a kick out of it...it makes him giggle. No wonder my breeder said she has the most "expressive eyes."
> Here's a better pic of her with those tan eyebrows (taken last week at 6 weeks of age)


Hey! I didn't notice that! Cute!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome. The tan eyebrows mean she's a Black and Tan.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations, I'm glad to things worked out and Lucy was vaccinated with no issues. She's beautiful. 

Four more days, get your sleep now


----------



## PiedPiper (Apr 30, 2013)

What a sweetie!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats and welcome to our forum! Any and all questions will be answered for you for sure! Lucy is a real cutie pie! Looking forward to watching her grow!


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

a real sweetie!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome to you and Lucy. Glad things worked out for you. She looks very sweet. Enjoy.


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations on your new puppy! She is a adorable  Best of luck with her!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so sad that the first pup passed due to a vaccination reaction. I am hearing so so much about this, and such sad stories. I am so so happy that you were able to find another sweet girl - and boy ---she looks like a sweet girl!!!
I am sure that she will become a perfect, well loved member of your family!!!

When do you get to bring this sweetie home????


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome, she's a doll for sure.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

A friend of mine just went through the same thing with a Cardigan Welsh Corgi puppy. She was going to pick him up in Montana at 10 weeks old but then he passed away after getting his first round of shots. Luckily, she was able to get another Corgi a month later.


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

Laurief said:


> I am so sad that the first pup passed due to a vaccination reaction. I am hearing so so much about this, and such sad stories. I am so so happy that you were able to find another sweet girl - and boy ---she looks like a sweet girl!!!
> I am sure that she will become a perfect, well loved member of your family!!!
> 
> When do you get to bring this sweetie home????


Yes we were so sad last week. But knowing we still get to bring this one home makes it a bit better! Picking her up on Friday!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

*Nightmare - sound asleep*



Pipersmom said:


> Congratulations, I'm glad to things worked out and Lucy was vaccinated with no issues. She's beautiful.
> 
> Four more days, get your sleep now


First three days were nightmares with Chester. Now, don't hear a thing :tape:and he only whines for about twenty minutes until he finally settles down.


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ruth4Havs said:


> First three days were nightmares with Chester. Now, don't hear a thing :tape:and he only whines for about twenty minutes until he finally settles down.


Yes definitely preparing for some zombie days ahead with no sleep! However I heard good things about something called Dog Appeasing Pheromones, and I bought a device that plugs into an outlet and it releases a calming scent for the dog (odorless to us). Going to give it a try to see if it works!


----------



## fitxtreme (Apr 9, 2013)

Aw, her coloring is just like my puppy Logan's black and white. Congrats! I'm sure you're gonna have a great time with her


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lucy419 said:


> Yes definitely preparing for some zombie days ahead with no sleep! However I heard good things about something called Dog Appeasing Pheromones, and I bought a device that plugs into an outlet and it releases a calming scent for the dog (odorless to us). Going to give it a try to see if it works!


it works, many trainers love DAP for separation issues, thunderstorms. fireworks and such.


----------



## mcleal (Mar 30, 2013)

Don't worry too much about sleepless nights. We brought our 10 week old Hav puppy home last Friday and he has slept through every night since.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My guys always slept thru the night as well, when they came home. Every so often they would wake to potty in the middle of the night, but that is what pee pads in the bathroom are for


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Zelda has typically "slept" through the night since she joined us 18 days ago. But her version of sleep sometimes involves talking in her sleep and/or thumping her tail against the crate. She's a noisy dreamer and it can be hard to tell if she's actually asleep or if she needs something.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Welcome beautiful Lucy :welcome:


----------

